
When a Necessary Evil Becomes Indispensable: Testing in Production at Handshake - _jellyfish
http://blog.launchdarkly.com/when-a-necessary-evil-becomes-indispensable-testing-in-production-at-handshake/
======
api
Testing in production doesn't get enough attention. While in theory it is
always possible to simulate, sometimes the practical difficulty of doing so
means some amount of testing in production has to be done.

